# arrays dynamisch vergrößern



## Berdi (3. Dez 2008)

hi habe ein frage ich habe ein array mit einer initialen größe 6. nun möchte ich, dass sobald es voll ist seine größe dynamisch auf das doppelte der aktuellen größe erweitert. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2008)

ArrayList


----------



## Gast (3. Dez 2008)

ok und wie genau verwendet man diese arraylist dann.

mein array sieht ja dann so aus:


String [] array = new String [6];

aber wie füge ich nun diese arraylist ein?


----------



## Templon (3. Dez 2008)

http://www.java2s.com/Tutorial/Java/0140__Collections/0160__ArrayList.htm


----------



## ARadauer (3. Dez 2008)

```
ArrayList<String> list = new ArrayList<String>();
list.add("bier");
list.add("schnaps");
```
die liste regelt das vergrößern automatisch für dich...

wenn du aber wirklich mit arrays arbeiten willst musst du
ein neues erstellen und umkopieren...

```
public String[] doubleSize(String[] array){
      String[] newArray = new String[array.length*2];
      for(int i = 0; i < array.length; i++)
         newArray[i] = array[i];
      return newArray;      
   }
```


----------



## FArt (3. Dez 2008)

Bitte nur so:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#arraycopy(java.lang.Object, int, java.lang.Object, int, int)

[EDIT]
Hey, fetter Bug im Forum... die URL wird nicht zum Link ;-)

Also noch mal als Text: <http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#arraycopy(java.lang.Object, int, java.lang.Object, int, int)>


----------

